#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  What are the pros and cons of online Marketing ?

## Bhavya

Internet has reached every corner of the world.Nearly 80% of world population seek internet for information.The market reach has expanded.e-commerce and online shopping have become a trends. with online marketing, both business and buyers are getting benefited. But online marketing also has it own pros and cons.

Here are some pros and cons of online marketing.

*Pros of online marketing.*

Wider reach to the customers.Immediate Quantifiable resultsLess business overheadsAbility to track customer's preferences.Strong customer relationshipCustomers' Convenience

*Cons of online marketing*

Internet fraudAds PlacementRequires special ExpertiseInaccessibleNegative feed backs about products


If i miss out anything mention them below !

----------


## da4klord

> Internet has reached every corner of the world.Nearly 80% of world population seek internet for information.The market reach has expanded.e-commerce and online shopping have become a trends. with online marketing, both business and buyers are getting benefited. But online marketing also has it own pros and cons.
> 
> Here are some pros and cons of online marketing.
> 
> *Pros of online marketing.*
> 
> Wider reach to the customers.Immediate Quantifiable resultsLess business overheadsAbility to track customer's preferences.Strong customer relationshipCustomers' Convenience
> 
> *Cons of online marketing*
> ...


I would add that there is also the potential for smaller businesses to lose business if they dont convert to digital first strategy soon. Online Marketing does come with many benefits but it has also created situations where its a catch 22 situations for brick and mortar stores, who has to compete with larger companies which operate and flood the online marketing space somewhat.

----------


## Bhavya

> I would add that there is also the potential for smaller businesses to lose business if they dont convert to digital first strategy soon. Online Marketing does come with many benefits but it has also created situations where its a catch 22 situations for brick and mortar stores, who has to compete with larger companies which operate and flood the online marketing space somewhat.


Very valid point , Agree with it.

----------

